# Pixel King help



## amoore00357 (Mar 30, 2014)

I just ordered the pixel king transceiver and 2 receivers (not the new Pro models) . I have three canon 430 ex II's.

I don't know if I'm missing something but I have both receivers set to channel one and both group A. Both flashes on the receivers are turned on and set to ettl.

The problem comes up with the transceiver part. I have the 430 ex II turned on and set to ettl. The transceiver is turned on to group A channel 1. So when I take a test picture both receiver flashes fire but the flash on the transceiver does not fire. Am i missing something on the set up or do I have a defective transceiver? (I switched the flashes around so its not a flash problem). I also am using a 6D.

Hope this is enough information for you to understand my problem. Thanks for the help.


----------

